# New kid from Victoria, BC



## sproatlake (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi guys! Long time lurker here, Just looking for a little bigger boat to do some longer cruises on. Currently have a beautiful little C&C 25 in Oak Bay marina

SV "SKY"

slip C-3

Looking to crew some boats! maybe a longer passage or two as well!

And my name is Jesse


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome.. always nice to see another BCer.

btw - I think you can do much better than a Fortune 30 for BC waters esp after 'enjoying' a C&C 25.


----------



## sproatlake (Mar 9, 2016)

Ah but you see, I'm looking for something for some real distance. As in, down the coast of mexico, over to galapagos, the south pacific, etc! 

I'm suspicious. what do you mean by "enjoying?" haha


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Enjoying as in having 'known' a boat that responds smartly, is fairly quick for it's size, rewards you for good trim and helmsmanship, and goes to weather well.

But you're right, heading south is a different story - Still not sure the F30 would be at the top of my list...


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

I could be moving that direction, maybe next summer, mayber a couple years. Depends on a last work contract.
Funny I also sail a C&C 25 but on Lk Ontario.
Good used boat market in that area?
Other option is buying here and going down the east coast, Panama Canal then up the west coast. Doesn't matter much I guess, moving there to retire and sail year round.


----------



## sproatlake (Mar 9, 2016)

Faster said:


> Enjoying as in having 'known' a boat that responds smartly, is fairly quick for it's size, rewards you for good trim and helmsmanship, and goes to weather well.


ah yes, I understand. you see, I get suspicious when I see thing in quotes haha. I picture DR.Evil saying them. 
Speaking of going to wind, went out today in about 35kts. got past 7 knots close hauled, and 8 and a touch when running with the asym. Fun times. not bad for a 25 footer


----------



## sproatlake (Mar 9, 2016)

Tanski said:


> I could be moving that direction, maybe next summer, mayber a couple years. Depends on a last work contract.
> Funny I also sail a C&C 25 but on Lk Ontario.
> Good used boat market in that area?
> Other option is buying here and going down the east coast, Panama Canal then up the west coast. Doesn't matter much I guess, moving there to retire and sail year round.


The boat market seems pretty good! There's a goo variety of things that come up for sale, and as far as cruising grounds, It's hard to beat the gulf islands! If you come out, hit me up, and we can take a cruise!

Any thoughts on an ideal boat to travel with?


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to the group from annother memebr in Victoria BC I'm in Tsehumn Harbuor just north of sidney

Bill
SV Rangatira


----------



## sproatlake (Mar 9, 2016)

Sweet! I'm gonna be at the north saanich marina in tsehum as of april!


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Jesse, welcome, another Sidney-ite, moored next to Bill, with a little bigger C&C.


----------



## sproatlake (Mar 9, 2016)

awesome! are you two on mooring buoys, or at a marina?


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

It is a beautiful area, spent a good chunk of my 20's in Western Canada, spent one year in Whistler then moved to Banff where I did my apprenticeship.
Spent most of my vacations on the island, some in Squamish climbing. Did some volunteer work on the Clayquot Sound witness trail for a couple weeks.
Think I still know some folks in Tofino and on some of the smaller islands.
I don't have a particular boat in mind, have a number I'd consider between about 32 and 37'. All depends on whats available in what kind of condition.
Small chance I'll find what I'm looking for here in fresh water, a Contessa 32 sold not far from me last year. Lots of C&C's CS's Hunters etc around my neck of the woods.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

On moorings.


----------



## newt (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome to the PNW. A Contessa would be a great Pacific boat. When the Luney normalizes, there are a lot of boats for sale south of the border too.


----------



## alctel (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome to the area. Amazing places to visit, but in the summer the wind can be... flakey.

I'm down at fisherman's wharf in James bay


----------



## sproatlake (Mar 9, 2016)

Tanski: Sounds like we'd get along. I grew up in Canmore, am always out surfing somewhere, tofino or south island, and lived in squamish for a year to climb!

Paul: rad. Those are hard to come by

Alctel: I think I've seen your boat down there, I cruised there a month or so ago


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

sproatlake said:


> awesome! are you two on mooring buoys, or at a marina?


 mooring buoys


----------



## Stu Jackson (Jul 28, 2001)

I've a friend on a Catalina 34 in Oak Bay, at the marina, another in Sidney. Nice place, great cruising grounds. My f-i-l lives in Cowichan Bay, we get up there twice a year.


----------



## sproatlake (Mar 9, 2016)

Bill-Rangatira said:


> mooring buoys


Hey hey! I got a bouy! I'll be seeing you two up there come april!

Floatilla!


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

sproatlake said:


> Hey hey! I got a bouy! I'll be seeing you two up there come april!
> 
> Floatilla!


sounds great i will be leaving for northern waters end of may
but if you see me i am the moorong straight in front of Van isle Fuel Dock and paul is one neighbor i like tyo know all the neighbors in the mooring field so pop by and say hello


----------



## sproatlake (Mar 9, 2016)

Bill-Rangatira said:


> sounds great i will be leaving for northern waters end of may
> but if you see me i am the moorong straight in front of Van isle Fuel Dock and paul is one neighbor i like tyo know all the neighbors in the mooring field so pop by and say hello


will do!


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Likewise, come say hi - my boat is easy to spot


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

i have been collecting contact # from all the boats in eyesight from me so if i see something amiss i can call


----------



## sproatlake (Mar 9, 2016)

That's awesome guys! Hoping to do a trip out to ganges or something this weekend! My phone number is 403 679 1159 if you can see my boat (small and light blue) i really appreciate it!


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I had a Fortune 30 a couple of years ago - if you have any questions I'd be glad to offer my experiences.


----------

